# Galapagos Tortoise Rediscovered in Captivity



## News Bot (Jan 18, 2010)

*Published On:* 18-Jan-10 03:01 PM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

Nine captive Galapagos Island tortoises are descendants of an "extinct" species from Floreana Island, according to new genetic research. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Renagade (Jan 18, 2010)

maybe there is a female for lonesome george....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

they didnt mention poor old george,it must be another species,i feel sad for george


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yer poor george, He is a Sugar daddy ladies! Hurry!


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 2, 2011)

George is the Pinta island subspecies


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 2, 2011)

For years heard there was only one left but know it has become known that they where nearl extinct and there has to be a breeding air left somewhere they live for over 200 years wish we did


----------

